

Twitter = YouTube - EastSmith
http://battellemedia.com/archives/004832.php

======
wallflower
> That means Google most likely really, really wants to buy Twitter. (So does
> Facebook, but we'll get to that in a second).

I think part of the appeal of Twitter is that it is _not_ a Google or Facebook
property. A way to search content without going through Google. Real-time
search can be really helpful, even if there is an echo-chamber effect at
times. I find interesting people to follow constantly with 'SDK' as my Summize
keyword. Plus, it appeals to at least two of the seven deadly sins (pride and
possibly envy). I hope that they stay independent and start experimenting with
revenue generation models.

~~~
herval
what difference does it make if it's a Goog company or not?

------
unalone
How often do you want to see a video clip, as opposed to looking at realtime
stats? I've done one Twitter search ever, for notadouche.com when it caught
on, and that's all I've needed. If an event happens, Twitter gets hits, but
even then the need for video is much more constant.

How many times do I need to host video versus talk about something breaking?
How many times do I _want_ to do each? YouTube gives me an essential service:
put video online. Twitter doesn't.

How many times do you share a YouTube video as opposed to sharing a tweet?

------
satyajit
Great article. Suddenly Twitter has become so powerful, be it at the Oscars,
ABC Nightline or President's speech, everyone asks you to twitter them your
opinion. In my opinion, that's huge... Google should buy it and provide
seamless integration with Android. I hear they are planned to come out with
Android for 5-6 other cariers (other than T-Mobile), this will help them for
sure...

~~~
axod
I'm unclear why they would buy it. Twitter is not a heavy technology thing,
Google could easily roll their own very quickly. The userbase also could quite
quickly be built up from googles existing users.

The brand obviously has value, but I'm skeptical google would offer what
Twitter would be wanting.

~~~
peregrine
They've already got it. On Google chat you can have a status and on Google
latitude you can have a status.

Google WANTS the users and the information they provide.

~~~
axod
I disagree. The reason twitter works is because that's _all_ it is - a simple
status update. Rather than a feature to set your status on an existing
product. So google don't have it.

~~~
gojomo
Portraying it as a feature on another product is an interface choice -- and
Google could choose to ape the Twitter simplicity.

~~~
sachinag
If only they hadn't killed Jaiku.

Google's wonderful at competing when they can change the experience paradigm
(Gmail, Google Maps). They're terrible when they can't (Google Answers, Google
Video). If Google tried to ape the look and feel of Twitter ("but better!"),
they'd fail.

~~~
herval
Jaiku was (relativelly speaking) stillborn - just like pownce...

------
ctingom
Nicely said. It's about search.

~~~
colins_pride
Its not so much about search as the realtime indexing, at least for now. Their
db is up-to-the-minute; their search algorithms are 15 years old.

